# Roof Rack and Bikes Fell Off Car... What to do Next?



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Yesterday I was driving on the highway with two bikes mounted on a Yakima roof rack when the rack and both of my bikes tumbling behind me down the road. I'm not sure what happened, as I've used this rack on two cars for close to three years, including a trip to Vermont this summer in the exact same configuration as yesterday, without a problem. It was a windy day and I was driving through a channel cut through a hill. Perhaps there was come kind of wind tunnel effect that was too much for the rack to handle? I make sure the rack is tight and everything is locked down before I go anywhere so I am at a loss.

Luckily, the bike and rack combination did not cause any injury or serious damage, but someone did run over the rack, damaging their bumper and effectively destroying one of my bikes. There is some damage to my car as well from the rack being ripped off.

Quick stats:
Car is a 2015 VW Golf 2 door
Rack is a Yakima round bar rack, attached with Q-Towers and the
appropriate Q clips. Bought used off Craigslist.
Bike attachments are High Roller roof rack bike mounts. Also bought
used.
Bike 1 was a custom built On One 456 Evo2; it is now destroyed.
Bike 2 is a 2015 Kona Process 153, minor damage but I believe it is
still rideable after I replace a couple of parts.

I am not sure what steps to take next. I will contact my homeowners insurance about covering the cost of replacing/repairing the bikes. I do have all my receipts for the Kona and upgrades, though I do not have such documentation for the On One and it's upgrades, so I am not sure what to tell the insurance company.

Also, should I contact Yakima about what happened? Not sure what I would/could say, or if I have a leg to stand to on since I purchased the rack used.

Super bummed, but I wanted to ask for thoughts/advice from fellow bikers. Thanks!


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think there is much avenue through Yakima, their warranty explicitly states it is for the original owner only.

Pursue insurance, find out what documentation they require, meet it as best you can. Companies handle things differently. If they require a replacement quote from a shop (many do this), find out what they need on that quote. Sometimes it is a full write-up, sometimes they just need an e-mail from the shop. It simplifies things if you have all that info up front. Also, find a representative in the Insurance company to talk to directly, so that for follow up info you always talk to the same person.


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome, thanks zombinate! Excellent info.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Your only recourse is through your homeowners insurance. If they deny it, you're S.O.L.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

I specifically asked my agent about that exact scenario. My home owner's insurance will cover it minus the deductible.

The best Yakima will do for you is to tell you sorry and offer to sell you a new rack.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Hopefully the OP doesn't mind my asking a related question, why homeowners and not auto insurance?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Davidfs said:


> Hopefully the OP doesn't mind my asking a related question, why homeowners and not auto insurance?


That is how the insurance companies decide to cover it. I've talked with my own insurance companies about it, too, a number of times over the years. There's usually some sort of stipulation about the location of the bike(s). Inside vs. outside, aftermarket vs factory. Whatever. If someone else were to hit you and damage your bikes, that's a little bit different than the OP's scenario, too. Talk to your insurance company and ask these questions. Every policy and insurer is different.

Also, homeowner's insurance (and renter's insurance for that matter) tend to be cheaper than auto insurance. By a pretty big margin. A claim against the auto insurance will likely raise your rates more than a similar claim against a homeowner's/renter's policy. So if there are choices, I'd much rather go with the homeowner's/renter's policy.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Auto definitely won't cover it if it isn't part of the original car. Very few accessories fall under auto insurance, bike racks and bikes are definitely not one.


----------



## Davidfs (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok that's good info thanks!!


----------

